# 10 arrested in NB drug raid



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Brian Fraga, Standard-Times staff writer 


NEW BEDFORD -- Police raided a South First Street residence Wednesday afternoon, arresting 10 individuals on drug charges ranging from possession to conspiracy and distribution. 
Officers from the Organized Crime Intelligence Bureau and the gang unit seized a considerable amount of drugs and money consistent with street-level sales, police said.
Among those arrested were three individuals charged with distribution: John Morales-Cancel, 23, of 799 S. First St.; Jose Miguel Ramosbaez, 32, of 775 S. First St. and Edwin Medina Babilonia, 22, of 873 S. Water St.
Responding to several complaints of drug activity from neighbors, police set up surveillance of the residence around mid-afternoon. Police witnessed drug deals almost immediately in the residence’s backyard, OCIB Lt. David Lizotte said.
“We had officers on the outskirts, out of view,” Lt. Lizotte said. “We were able to good surveillance points and see what was going on.”
Police followed the customers out and searched them for narcotics, Lt. Lizotte said.
The three individuals charged with dealing were arrested at approximately 5:30 p.m.
The South First Street residence has been the subject of illegal drug activity before, already having been raided this year.
“It hasn’t stopped them from selling drugs,” Lt. Lizotte said.
OCBI and gang unit police officers have made more than 100 arrests this year in similar operations throughout the city, police said.


----------

